# AMD motherboard monitoring software



## ogogon (Sep 25, 2019)

Colleagues, please tell me the answer to my question!

I need to install a non-graphical program for monitoring a motherboard based on AMD chipset.
Specifically, the ASUS PRIME A320M-A. AMD A320 chipset.

My desires are modest enough - the temperature of the processor and the board, power supply voltage, fan speed.

I tried to apply mbmon, freeipmi - and all without result. Then I told her `sysctl -a`, and I did not find in the huge stream of information what I wanted.

Monitoring programs write that they cannot find the appropriate hardware
At the same time, in the /boot/loader.conf file, I have commands to load the necessary, in my opinion, modules


```
amdtemp_load="YES"
ichsmb_load="YES"
ipmi_load="YES"
```

Please tell me what am I doing wrong?

Thank you in advance for answering my question,
Ogogon.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 26, 2019)

`kldload coretemp.ko`
`sysctl dev.cpu.`?`.temperature`


----------



## tingo (Sep 26, 2019)

You can also try aibs(4), it is supported on many (bot not all) Asus motherboards.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2019)

The board doesn't have IPMI (it's typically only available on server-grade hardware, rarely on desktops), loading the ipmi(4) module and using any of the IPMI tools is therefor an exercise in futility.

You can try loading smbus(4) though, that seems to be quite common these days.


----------

